# Bass Tournament



## mccormick (May 24, 2012)




----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Is this a 5 fish tournament?


----------



## mccormick (May 24, 2012)

Yes. Best 5.


----------



## Nick_C (Aug 6, 2013)

Are there Co-Anglers?


----------



## mccormick (May 24, 2012)

You can fish solo or as a team. $50 a person. So $100 a team plus big bass pot. I think it is $10 a person for big bass.


----------

